# Typing Lauren Jauregui



## justhannahsis (Jan 3, 2017)

So for some reason, I can't seem to find any forums typing Lauren Jauregui; former member of Fifth Harmony, so I would like to start one. 

Ever since I saw her years ago in the band, I always felt like she had such a different vibe from the rest of the girls, and she just was in her own element/energy, not being influenced much by others. So from watching a few of her interviews, I feel like she's either an 8w9 or a STRONG sexual 4. She seems to always stress authenticity and speaking from your heart and making art from her soul and feelings, and she talks a lot about vulnerability as well but in an angry manner, like, "Imma be myself, say what I have to say, whether you like it or not". She also is much more extroverted than most 4s, so I think she would be a w3, but there's no doubt in my mind that _if_ she IS a 4, she's a sexual. Cause all of the 4s that are either self-pres or social, have such a different vibe than sexual 4s. But yeah, there's also a possibility that she's an 8 cause she's also super focused on honesty and truth, but, she also speaks a lot on being vulnerable and she's very emotional, which is why I lean towards 4. 

So yeah, I would like to hear you guys' opinion? What type do you guys think she is?


----------



## alexhales (May 3, 2019)

Honestly I'm so glad you started this. I love Lauren and had been thinking of making a thread for her MBTI type...but anyway.I'm still kind of new to this Enneagram thing, so forgive me if there are any mistakes in my assessment of her type. It's my personal belief she is an ENFP, so I'm going to consider this when figuring out her Enneagram.

Lauren is really emotional and sensitive, and she isn't afraid to let others see that. She speaks from the heart, whether it be through music or otherwise. She's very intelligent, too. She reads widely and educates herself about things. She's interested in philosophy and anthropology, and she once said she'd like to write books.
There's also her sexuality. You're right, during her time in fifth harmony, she had her own vibe, she was often seen as something of a rebel and the most sensual one (alongside Normani and Dinah) but in a very unique way compared to them. You could tell there was something different about the way she expressed that. I think it's to do with the fact the while she is sexual, she is not solely focused on the superficial side of things, if that makes sense. Instinctual variant could be sx/sp, but don't quote me on that, lol.
Clearly, she's very creative: she's a singer, she loves writing poetry (as well as music) and I heard she got a new piano recently.She's also very passionate, and individualistic, a key 4 trait. Despite this, she cares about what people think of her, she herself has admitted that she struggles with this, but it's probably more to do with her competence as an artist / being in the public eye than anything type related. As you said, she is very extroverted, maybe this is a factor..?
She's very honest and outspoken - has exposed music industry secrets multiple times, in subtle and not so subtle ways.Is very vocal about causes she believes in; she isn't afraid to stand up when no one else will. She hates injustice and ignorance (whether it's directed at her or others) and if she can do something about it, she will. Like when Normani was racially bullied online, she was quick to defend her.Whenever she's criticised for her sexuality, she defends this part of herself with force. She hates gender stereotypes. I think all of this is a mixture of her 4 need for authenticity and uniqueness.

I see why you think she could be an 8 (in particular with her emphasis on honesty and her drive and determination) however it's unlikely she's a 9 / has a 9 wing because, although she cares about what people think of her and values harmony/peace, she isn't one to be quiet for the sake of "keeping the peace." For this reason I think she's a 4, but I'm leaning more towards 4w3/3w4- correct me if I'm wrong, but 3s and to a lesser extent, 3 wings, care about their image and how others perceive them, but they also (if they have a 4 wing) care about honesty and being true to themselves. Not sure if 4w3s are really more extroverted. I myself think I'm a 4w3, and I'm a definite introvert. External expectations and how people perceive me do affect me quite a bit ( though not as much as an actual 3) and I'd say that's the 3 wing in me. But to be honest, I'm really not sure myself what her Enneagram is, it's all speculation at this pont.


----------



## justhannahsis (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for your reply! Totally agree with your analysis! I notice that she has a stronger vibe than other 4s so that's why I believe she has a strong wing 3, and that her instinctual variant is sexual. Because I saw a video explaining that out of all the types, 4s are the ones where you can see a really clear distinction between the three subtypes/variants, like for example, a Social 4 would have a really different feel from a Sexual 4. Sexual 4s are also known as the "angry" 4s, they are also the "shameless" 4s which is what I definitely notice in her. Most 4s seem to look kind of low energy and reserved and self-conscious, like Johnny Depp and Prince for example, and sometimes you can even feel the shame that they carry, but with her, it's pretty different and I think wing 3 adds to that. 

Also, yeah, there could be a possibility that she's a 3w4, but it seems like her core is about individuality and being authentic which is why I lean towards 4w3 (just seems to be that her wing 3 is strong probably). 

Also, I was watching this interview of hers where she talks about how in her childhood she was known as the "artsy kid" and she seemed really frustrated that when she got into Fifth Harmony people questioned that about her, and she was talking about how she felt like she lost her individuality. And she just had that vibe that she seemed upset that people didn't see her as separate, just as "one of the girls". She seems to really want people to see her as artistic and creative. That seemed to have thrust her in a journey of refinding her Self, because she said that when she was a kid no one ever questioned the fact that she was artistic, but getting into the band made her feel like she lost that "self-concept", I guess you can say. So yeah, I think that's very interesting. She definitely seems like a Four in many ways.


----------



## alexhales (May 3, 2019)

justhannahsis said:


> Thanks for your reply! Totally agree with your analysis! I notice that she has a stronger vibe than other 4s so that's why I believe she has a strong wing 3, and that her instinctual variant is sexual. Because I saw a video explaining that out of all the types, 4s are the ones where you can see a really clear distinction between the three subtypes/variants, like for example, a Social 4 would have a really different feel from a Sexual 4. Sexual 4s are also known as the "angry" 4s, they are also the "shameless" 4s which is what I definitely notice in her. Most 4s seem to look kind of low energy and reserved and self-conscious, like Johnny Depp and Prince for example, and sometimes you can even feel the shame that they carry, but with her, it's pretty different and I think wing 3 adds to that.
> 
> Also, yeah, there could be a possibility that she's a 3w4, but it seems like her core is about individuality and being authentic which is why I lean towards 4w3 (just seems to be that her wing 3 is strong probably).
> 
> Also, I was watching this interview of hers where she talks about how in her childhood she was known as the "artsy kid" and she seemed really frustrated that when she got into Fifth Harmony people questioned that about her, and she was talking about how she felt like she lost her individuality. And she just had that vibe that she seemed upset that people didn't see her as separate, just as "one of the girls". She seems to really want people to see her as artistic and creative. That seemed to have thrust her in a journey of refinding her Self, because she said that when she was a kid no one ever questioned the fact that she was artistic, but getting into the band made her feel like she lost that "self-concept", I guess you can say. So yeah, I think that's very interesting. She definitely seems like a Four in many ways.


Really sorry, I'm about four months late in responding to this! 

Wow, I didn't know that sexual fours could be " angry" and "shameless", that couldn't be a more apt depiction of her. She once said she would 'gladly take the label of "problematic" or "bitch" ' etc. Also, do you remember what video that was? I'd love to know more about 4s with different instinctual variants.
I agree with you, she definitely seems more 4w3 than 3w4. She is so individualistic, which is what 4s are at their core. Now I think about it, it's how she's so outgoing and assertive, and the other things I said earlier, which made me wonder if she was a 3w4. I suppose this is where her extroversion and instinctual variant come into play..

That's so interesting about her feeling like she lost her identity while in the group and people saw her as "one of the girls" , I have heard her say similar things in regard to her artistry but this shows her need for individuality and independence even more.


Glad my analysis helped and that's a pleasure, I absolutely love Lauren and it was great to finally find someone who's as interested in her as I am! Any time you want to talk feel free to message me!! 

Also, don't know if you're aware but she's started this thing called "Attunement", a livestream she does every week and getting really up close and personal with deep insights about stuff she's been through, including things that happened while she was in 5H, and life in general. I would highly recommend checking it out. I know it sounds like I'm promoting her (which I am haha) but I for one have benefitted so much from her videos, and I feel like I've gotten to know her even better!


----------

